# Frumenton



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Any information of Frumenton owned by Chapman & Willam or Photo please sailed on her in the 70s Thanks.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Thompson1951,

*Vessel Name: *FRUMENTON
*Vessel ID: *500112350
*Vessel Type: *Motor vessel
*Tonnage: *16,702 gross
*Owner: *CHAPMAN & WILLAN LTD.
*Built: *1968
*Engine: *Motorship
*Date of Fate: *1994
*Type of Fate: *Broken up

Ex EAST BREEZE (L).
Renamed AEGIS TYPHOON-1974, Renamed ASTERION-1979, Renamed NICOLAOS A-1987, Renamed ASTRON-1990, Renamed COLMENA-1992.

If you cannot get a photo from a SN member then there is one for sale at the following website for a fiver (£5).
http://www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net/


Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Could this be the Frumenton here seen as East Breeze?


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Not this Photo Ruud She was all Aft Accom (Thumb)


----------



## Geord (Jun 5, 2007)

*geordielad*

hi thompson 1951
i sailed with the Frumenton a bulk carrier from JAN1970-MARCH1971, she was powered by a SULTZER main engine.
cheers geordielad.


----------



## artysan (Mar 13, 2008)

This is the one you are looking for sailed on her as mate 1971 for a couple of months
cheers
Arthur (==D)


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

For the motor bulk carrier FRUMENTON, below are particulars of the vessel, example voyages of the vessel when named FRUMENTON and details of changes of owner and name. These data are from Lloyd’s Register (various 1968-94), Lloyd’s Shipping Index (various 1968-74), and Lloyd’s Confidential Index (various, 1968-94).
Hope that this is of interest.
Regards
Roger

Particulars
Official number 305461
Signal letters GYUF
16,702 tons gross, 11,038 tons net, 28,169 tons deadweight
Length overall 591 ft 7 in, breadth 75 ft 2 in draught 34 ft 10.5 in, depth 47 ft 3 in
7 hatches 7 holds
gear 1 x 10t crane, 12 x 10t derricks, 2 x 3t derricks
Fitted with Ishikawajima-Harima/Sulzer 6-cylinder diesel, 9600 bhp
Service speed 15 knots

Example voyages when named FRUMENTON
28.11.68 ar Tokyo from Chemainus
8.2.69 sd Vancouver for London, passed Panama 21.2
27.10.69 sd Newcastle NSW for Japan
3.2.70 sd Havre for China
7.8.70 sd Mizushima for Visakapatnam, ar 21.8
21.10.70 sd Chiba for Paradip, ar Paradip Roads 2.11.70
1.2.71 sd Sydney for Stavanger; 50m SW of Niton 14.3 pm
9.11.71 sd Kobe for Queensland
13.4.72 sd Christmas Island for Mount Maunganui, ar 7.5
26.10.72 sd Newcastle NSW for Tokyo, sd Brisbane 1.11
8.2.73 sd East London for Japan
21.1.74 sd Nauru for Melbourne, ar 3.2

History
10.6.68 launched by Hakodate Dock Co Ltd, Hakodate (vessel number 400) for Compass Shipping Co Ltd (manager John Manners & Co Ltd), Hong Kong, as EAST BREEZE
9.8.68 completed for Carlton Steamship Co Ltd (manager Chapman & Willan Ltd, Newcastle upon Tyne) as FRUMENTON
1974 sold to Burnett Steamship Co Ltd (manager Burnett-Chapman Ship Management Ltd, Newcastle upon Tyne)
1974 sold Maidstone Shipping Corp, Monrovia, Liberia (manager Aegis Shipping Co Ltd, Piraeus and London), renamed AEGIS TYPHOON (Greek flag)
1979 sold Asterion Shipping Co Ltd, Monrovia (manager Baltic Shipping Co Ltd, Piraeus), renamed ASTERION (Greek flag)
1987 sold Sea Mountain Maritime SA, Monrovia (manager Bananeira Investment Trust Inc, Piraeus), renamed NICOLAS A (Maltese flag)
1990 sold Compass Maritime Enterprises Ltd, Piraeus, renamed ASTRON (Maltese flag)
1992 sold Colmena Marine Co Ltd, St Vincent (manager Ellice Marine Co Ltd, Piraeus), renamed COLMENA (St Vincent flag)
18.11.94 arrived Alang, India, to be broken up


----------

